# Operatic Birthday



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Some time ago a friend gave me over 40 pristine opera LP's heavy on Sutherland, who I love. I bought a turntable but after time realized it was pitched too high. I ordered and returned two turntables and was giving up hope till I found a very expensive well respected brand unit that was reconditioned and at a very good price. I am very very pleased with it. My impression of the advantages of vinyl is you get more of a sense of spaciousness in the sound. I also got another birthday blessing by stumbling on a whole album of Boninsigna on Youtube. Casta Diva was a dreadful early recording, but all of the rest are simply glorious. Her Forza stuff is miraculous. I like her almost as much as Ponselle. 
A final note, a poor friend splurged on a gourmet buttermilk sponge cake with lemon buttercream icing to celebrate me being so ancient. It is the most delicious cake since my best friend's mother from Miss. passed, and that is saying a lot, as she made a living baking cakes for a select clientele.
My Youtube video talk on Ponselle from last month is getting a very surprising number of views for such an obscure topic and and people are watching the whole video much more than usual. When you consider Ponselle recorded stuff a hundred years ago, it is heartening to see so much interest.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Happy Birthday! Hope there are more vinyl gifts that give you pleasure!


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

MAS said:


> Happy Birthday! Hope there are more vinyl gifts that give you pleasure!


My friend who gave me all the vinyl is giving me more this weekend. I have been playing Flagstad's Immolation Scene on vinyl a lot lately.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Seattleoperafan said:


> My friend who gave me all the vinyl is giving me more this weekend. I have been playing Flagstad's Immolation Scene on vinyl a lot lately.


She also recorded a majestic _Todesverkündigung_ scene from *Die Walküre* with Set Svanholm as Siegmund, on a Seraphim label.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

MAS said:


> She also recorded a majestic _Todesverkündigung_ scene from *Die Walküre* with Set Svanholm as Siegmund, on a Seraphim label.


YES. Late in her career. 



 Do you know her How to Sing Wagner talk? At the end she sings the beginning of Todesverkundigung a capella. It is utterly astounding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

